# Pocket door slide as a hose holder.



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Cheaper is good. Looks a lot like Duratrack?

+1 Rockler Ceiling Track system is an expensive choice. Rockler didn't innovate ceiling tracks.
Overhead track systems have been around since early 1900's.

Unistrut is a popular version, sold everywhere.
https://www.unistrutohio.com/unistrut-trolley-systems

Duratrack is common system for hanging welding curtains and moving electrical wiring.
http://www.duratrack.com/overhead-track-trolley-systems/

Cheers!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

This is an excellent idea and has many uses. I think the ceiling of a shop offers many opportunities. I have pipes across much of my shop for temporary hanging of things. But, this for a sanding vacuum hose is great.

You need to post it as a project or blog.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> This is an excellent idea and has many uses. I think the ceiling of a shop offers many opportunities. I have pipes across much of my shop for temporary hanging of things. But, this for a sanding vacuum hose is great.
> 
> You need to post it as a project or blog.
> 
> - Redoak49


I had to use 6 inch spacers to clear a light fixture. the beauty is I can run the track saw without a snag on the long side or short side of my table.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Great idea. I was about to purchase an articulating boom arm (like at the dentist) to accomplish the same task….

Looks like I will have some pocket door hardware on its way instead!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds interesting. Can you show us pix of your installation?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I added a couple of pictures.









I put a hook in the one support to hang the hose and power cord on.

This is almost too simple, the one thing that was a minor problem was trying to use a hook on the truck (wheel assembly) it would put pressure on the truck and lock it up, but with the rubber band thing screwed to the truck I can pull from any angle and it is fine.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great idea, thank you for sharing this


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Looking Good, Can I see the process of installation it?
> 
> - erdr86


I didn't take any pictures while installing it, but it was very easy. Let me know if there is a different view you would like to see.


----------

